

Start-Ups Get Free Chance to Pitch to Angel Investors - jcalacanis
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704198004575310561617944540.html
some great press... most of the companies from Open Angle Forum seem to be getting funded. I think over 25-50% that present will get funded within six months of presenting. really great to hear all the success stories.
======
qq66
We pitched EditRing at the Open Angel Forum and it was a great event for
everyone. We made 3 good connections, one of whom introduced us to several key
people and one who got pretty far in due diligence talks with us.

I do think it could have helped to have a little more coaching before the
event (the valuation we asked for was too high, which scared off some
investors -- they didn't actually approach us and say the valuation was too
high, they just shied away, which is probably because of the awkwardness of
being pushy on price).

